# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  A book every American MUST read.

## noxagol

The title of the book is "The Politically Incorrect Guide to American History" by Thomas E. Woods Jr., Ph.D. 

This book is fantastic. It isn't that long at roughly 250 pages. It goes from colonial times through the Clinton era. 

I plead with all of you read it, so does Ron Paul! His endorsement is on the front cover!

----------


## Mr. White

I'd recommend 'Constitution in Exile' by Judge Andrew Napolitano

----------


## Dlynne

Also, "Lincoln Unmasked" by Thomas DiLorenzo is excellent in explaining how we went from the United States (plural) to the United State (singular).

----------


## Kregener

*"The State vs The People"* ~ Claire Wolfe and Aaron Zelman

*"Whatever Happened To The American Dream"* ~ Larry Burkett

*"The Ballad Of Carl Drega"* ~ Vin Suprynowicz

*"Unintended Consequences"* ~ John Ross

*"1984"* ~ George Orwell

----------


## noxagol

Duly noted on those books.

----------


## Kuldebar

*Thomas E. Woods, Jr.*

The Mises Circle: The Economics of the 33 Questions  

Good stuff.

----------


## mrchubbs

> The title of the book is "The Politically Incorrect Guide to American History" by Thomas E. Woods Jr., Ph.D. 
> 
> This book is fantastic. It isn't that long at roughly 250 pages. It goes from colonial times through the Clinton era. 
> 
> I plead with all of you read it, so does Ron Paul! His endorsement is on the front cover!


Yes very good I'm finishing it up now.

Also, if you want something of fiction then check out

"Kings of the High Frontier" by Victor Koman

----------


## Chase

"Beyond Fear" by Bruce Schneier is a good one to read because it talks a lot about terrorism and the nation's sane and insane responses to it. It was written in '03, but having recently finished the book, I was compelled to email Schneier about Paul because based on the many remarks he makes about the bogus countermeasures like USA PATRIOT and the national ID card, I figured he'd love Paul if he hasn't heard of him before.

For those of you that don't know who Schneier is, he wrote a book called "Applied Cryptography" that won him a lot of notoriety as a cryptographer and later as a security expert in general.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

I just finished "1776" by David McCullough not too long ago and I'll add it to this list.  It's a narrative, but it reads like a novel and the story of the fight for America's independence is one that should intrigue anyone in which George Washington and the Continental Army fought and won against the larger, better equipped, better trained British Army.  It's a very inspirational story that has parallels to what we're doing here being massive underdogs, although I'll just say that what they did on the battlefield far outweighs what we're doing here.  But like George Washington said,"Perseverance and spirit have done wonders in all ages."

----------


## fj45lvr

"laughing all the way to the bank" by Fedro Rayservo

----------


## american.swan

I have made a list of these to this point.  Great Thread.  

As a Greg Palast fan, I have read "_The Best Democracy Money Can Buy_"
I am currently reading "_Armed Madhouse_"  I adore both books.  The books over lap quite a bit it seems to me and that is mostly because both books covers things happening now.   The Bush Family Fortune documentary is really good and offers some info that you won't find in the books.

Armed Madhouse starts off explaining Bin Ladin's real motives and takes a lot about our salesman in the White House offering a huge discount on fear for anyone whose interested.

----------


## CodeMonkey

Haven't seen these listed yet...

Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand
The Road to Serfdom by Friedrich A. Hayek

----------


## Politeia

> The title of the book is "The Politically Incorrect Guide to American History" by Thomas E. Woods Jr., Ph.D.


Until you get around to finding a copy of the book, you can read a lot of Thomas Woods at Lew Rockwell: http://www.lewrockwell.com/woods/woods-arch.html

Some other Internet resources from authors mentioned in this thread:
Thomas DiLorenzo: http://www.lewrockwell.com/dilorenzo...enzo-arch.html
Claire Wolfe: http://www.clairewolfe.com
More Claire Wolfe: http://www.theclairefiles.com
Aaron Zelman, JPFO: http://www.jpfo.org
Vin Suprynowicz: http://www.lvrj.com/columnists/Vin_Suprynowicz.html
More Vin Suprynowicz: http://www.lewrockwell.com/suprynowi...wicz-arch.html
John Ross: http://www.john-ross.net
John Ross Articles: http://www.john-ross.net/inrange.php
Lots more good stuff: http://www.lewrockwell.com/columnists.html

----------


## american.swan

I like this thread.   I want to read each of these books.

Anymore good books?

"bump"

----------


## constituent

you can't go home again - thomas wolfe

----------


## LibertyEagle

> The title of the book is "The Politically Incorrect Guide to American History" by Thomas E. Woods Jr., Ph.D. 
> 
> This book is fantastic. It isn't that long at roughly 250 pages. It goes from colonial times through the Clinton era. 
> 
> I plead with all of you read it, so does Ron Paul! His endorsement is on the front cover!


Excellent book.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...X0DER&v=glance


This is also a _very_ good book.  "The Making of America: The Substance and Meaning of the Constitution" by Cleon Skousen
http://www.amazon.com/Making-America...7452163&sr=8-1


"The Rise and Fall of the Roman Empire"
http://aobs-store.com/store/product73.html

----------


## fluoridatedbrainsoup

I recommend "None Dare Call It Conspiracy" by Gary Allen. It's a little book about the history of the Federal Reserve and the "picture painters" in the media and was written to spread virally before the elections in.. '72 I believe.

----------


## fluoridatedbrainsoup

Also "They Live" is a fantastic, subversive movie by John Carpenter, also made to spread before an election.

----------


## Omnis

This year's round of democrats would have zero support if every American read Capitalism and Freedom by Milton Friedman.

----------


## TheMikael

Some that I'd recommend:

"Confessions of an Economic Hit Man"- John Perkins
"The Creature from Jekyll Island: A Second Look at the Federal Reserve"- G. Edward Griffin
"The Concise Guide to Economics"- Jim Cox 
"The Politically Incorrect Guide to Capitalism"- Robert Murphy
"The Late, Great USA"- Jerome Corsi

----------


## giskard

I've read that book.

Check out my recommendations in my signature.

----------


## nexalacer

I recommend "A People's History of the United States" by Howard Zinn.  It's well researched and chock-full of primary sources.  Very good book about American History, even if it does have a bit of an Anarcho-syndicalist bent.

----------

